# Martial Arts Nick Names



## Shodan (Aug 8, 2003)

Curious- did any of the rest of you get a nick name from your fellow martial arts buddies, students, etc?

  Some of my classmates and students in one of the old dojos I went to nick named me "Gumby".........they said it was cuz of my flexibility at the time!!

  They also gave me a huge Gumby stuffed animal and somebody made a gi and put it on there with a black belt around the waist- I still have it- I thought it was a really neat thing for them to do for me!!  They gave it to me a few months before I tested for my black belt.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## tarabos (Aug 8, 2003)

the only knicknames i've ever had for other people can't be repeated on this board...


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *the only knicknames i've ever had for other people can't be repeated on this board... *



What about the ones they have had for you?  Can those also not be repeated on this board?  :rofl:


----------



## tarabos (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *What about the ones they have had for you?  Can those also not be repeated on this board?  :rofl: *



nope...it goes both ways...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 8, 2003)

Psycho aggressor.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 8, 2003)

strech 
d lux 
cause my middle name is david 
so My Name Is Adam D Lux


----------



## Turner (Aug 8, 2003)

I've had a couple nicknames derived from my study of the martial arts over the years.

Tornado or The Turner Tornado due to acrobatic nature in my early years, specializing in explosive kicks.

Master Doug - Every time I've taught a class my students have been predisposed to calling me Master Doug. I ask them to use my first name and they wind up attaching 'master' to it probably because they know I can't stand it when instructors force their students to refer to them with an honorific. Nothing disgusts me more than to walk into a school and see the instructor refer to himself or have papers on the wall that refer to him as Sensei, Sabumnim, Master or even "Mister" as if it were his first name. Respect is earned, not dictated, in my classes.

The Dragon - I have no idea why, but a number of people have taken to using 'The Dragon' in reference to me.


----------



## Seig (Aug 9, 2003)

A long time ago, the called me "Bull"


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 9, 2003)

Well Hollywood of course. Da Massa attached it to me in my first week and it just never left I guess


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 9, 2003)

A friend and I joke/play around sometimes and we occasionally call each other "Twin Dragon" (as we're a lot a like and was supposed to have the same birthdays).  She also calls me Opal Dragon sometimes and she's Sapphire Dragon.  

Oh yeah, I forgot!  Sometimes the guys in class like to call me "Killer" and nothing is further than the truth so it's funny.  This morning, one of the guys called me "Termite".  That's a new one.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 9, 2003)

> A long time ago, the called me "Bull


And now they just call you "full of Bull!!":rofl: 
((goes to put on steel cup for boot to the groin))

I was called Stretch by my old instructor... hated it.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 9, 2003)

I've given three on this board

Mike Seig, "Hitman"

Tess, "The Queen of Pain"

Dennis Conatser, "The High Kenpo Icon of the Desert"


----------



## jukado1 (Aug 9, 2003)

i'm the incredable bulk, due that anyone this fat can move this slow and tire out so fast.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 9, 2003)

For the longest time I was known as no control Sean. I was Oh Eternal Orange belt til I made purple. (after that I was known as Private Wold if you know what I mean)


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 9, 2003)

Training Dummy...with a bit too much emphasis on the 'dummy' 

Cthulhu


----------



## Seigi (Aug 10, 2003)

Seigi: It means Justice or right of heart.

Also, "OverKIll" which i have a habit of doing.


----------



## Senfeng (Aug 10, 2003)

* Big Vinnie - I've got some "girth" on me
* Senfeng - actually it was suposed to be [Chan] San Feng, which I am told can mean "three times riches", "three mountains", or "three times crazy".  I believe that they were talking about the last.  I changed it to Senfeng because I thought calling myself San Feng would be disrespectful.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 10, 2003)

Man we have plenty of nicknames for our students...some may be repeated....

Kenpo Tess is normally Tessmania....she can spin into a fit when sparring sometimes

We had one girl that was really small but when sparring we'd get her going and nicked named her chiwawa (not sure on spelling).

Chronuss is Siquash has he towers over all of us and has these feet that are always getting in the way...Kenpo Tess just had an encounter with them a couple nights ago and fell :wah: .  

My brother at one point was Baby Ookie cause they loved to beat on him now he's graduated to Junior Ookie

I'm not entirely sure if I have a permanent nickname in there.  It's whatever attitude I'm in at the time...some can't be repeated.


----------



## Richard S. (Aug 10, 2003)

yeah, my classmates called me "ohsa" which is korean for 'bear'..........i think..


----------



## Joe (Aug 10, 2003)

When i first started it was ookie I thought this is cool they gave me a nickname short time later i was and still am trying to rid myself of that nam soon there will be a new student in our dojo worthy enough to take the name.:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 10, 2003)

Kaith, and J Denz were given the mob name, "Da Buffalo Bunch" by me!


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 10, 2003)

most of my friends outside of martial arts, (and now some in as well) all call me "kung fu". I didn't like it at first, but its one of those that has stuck, and its hard to stop it from spreading.

The other ones can't be repeated.


7sm


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 12, 2003)

In karate, a few people call me by the name "Squishy."  It all started when a group of four of us in the dojo did a Mortal Combat Martial Arts skit.  It's really cool.  Well, my best friend, Sheila, who is also in my dojo (but wasn't in the skit) watched the skit one day during practice before it was shown at a huge belt promotion.  One of the moves was where I roll out towards another person and he would do a foward breakfall over me.  Afterwards, I asked her how it was and she replied, "Vicky, we're gonna need some band aids in case he falls on you...my little SQUISHY!!!!!"  And the name has stuck with me ever since.  Not that many people in the dojo know of this nickname, but those people in the skit, and Sheila of course, call me Squishy.


----------



## Seig (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *And now they just call you "full of Bull!!":rofl:
> ((goes to put on steel cup for boot to the groin))
> 
> I was called Stretch by my old instructor... hated it. *


You will pay for that :rofl:
Anyone that has sparred me can tell you why I had the nick name.....


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 13, 2003)

> You will pay for that



I kinda figured I might.  I just couldn't resist the one liner though.  I went to put my steel cup on until I see ya.  In the mean time maybe I can direct your ire elsewhere   Did anyone here have the nick name "Scapegoat" by any chance?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *  Some of my classmates and students in one of the old dojos I went to nick named me "Gumby".........they said it was cuz of my flexibility at the time!!
> *



Ditto.  They called me that for the longest time.  They really don't do it much anymore.

I never got a stuffed Gumby either.   


MartialArtsChic


----------



## Greg Chapman (Oct 23, 2003)

they call me ferret because of my flexibility and i can wriggle out of most things, i dont know if its a nice nickname though as they look like rats and i am a handsome bloke!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 24, 2003)

When I was in the service, they took my last name and made it a nickname..."Scotty".  (My Dad had the nickname too when he was in the Marine Corps during WWII.)

Our Comm officer, knowing I was in martial arts, called me "Scotty Karate".

When a kid in my classes sneezes, I tell him he's doing "Snotty Karate."

Regards,

Steve Scott


----------

